# Prevailing wind maps?



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I want to get a wind map for the US that shows the prevailing winds, so I can plot the path of a contaminates and plan evacuation routes accordingly.

I looked but I haven’t been able to find anything.

Is such information available somewhere?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

PS360 said:


> I want to get a wind map for the US that shows the prevailing winds, so I can plot the path of a contaminates and plan evacuation routes accordingly.
> 
> I looked but I haven't been able to find anything.
> 
> Is such information available somewhere?


This might be helpful, it is state by state, and has a wind chart at the bottom. Bomb Shelters & Fallout Shelter Plans & Nuclear Civil Defense FAQ - Part 3

BB


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd propose you also check NOAA's site which provides wind patterns.


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

Good info to know


----------

